# Basenor Customer Service



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Damaged a Mud Flap from a set i ordered from Amazon they were from Basenor. I contacted the company asking if I could just order one instead of the entire set since only one was damaged. I admitted it was my fault and I was willing to purchase, to my surprise they sent me out a complete set without charging me YMMV but for me it is rare to find a company that communicates in a timely fashion and go out of there way to make sure a customer is taken care of. Thank You Basenor (not sure they have a presence here on the forum or not?)


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

I ordered some kick plates from Basenor on Amazon. I never received them despite them saying they shipped. They were very slow to get me a refund.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FYI, we had "new members" post fake testimonials of their products on our forums a few times.

If a company comes here and tries advertising their product, we delete the post and tell them that advertising is not permitted without having an agreement in place. I understand that most people don't read through the forum rules carefully before joining and posting, so those kinds of mistakes happen.

But when your first interactions with a community is by deception, what does that say about how you view that community? What does that say about your product?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So still mixed reviews on this company. They are basically another of the cheap chinese knock offs that steal others ideas and even others pictures and marketing for their own. This was proven close to a year ago with some of their products.
Stick a good company like Abastract Ocean or other that you know. It's hard to stay away from a few of these cheap products, I've likey purchased a few too, but if there is a choice, compare and buy a quality product.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...hing-on-amazon-fakespot-com.12075/post-220543


----------

